# Routerfirewall unbedingt notwendig?



## Weini123 (29. August 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab vor kurzem rausbekommen wie man speziell bei Warcraft III Spiele hosten kann. Ich lasse das ganze über den 6112-standardport laufen. Das joinen funktioniert alles bestens nur ich hab mitbekommen dass ich im verlauf des spiels immer wieder extreme laggs habe (besser gesagt meine mitspieler bei mir persönlich läuft alles flüssig).

ich hab das Arcor DSL 6000 mit dem Arcor-DSL WLAN Modem 200.

bei downloads hab ich eine rate zwischen 700 und 770 kb/sek was ja eigentlich ganz in ordnung ist also denk ich mal dass es nicht an der verbindung liegen kann.

also bin ich zu dem schluss gekommen, dass es wohl an der firewall liegt. ich benutze windows xp mit standard firewall. habe warcraft III auch schon zu den "ausnahmen" dazugepackt und da ich mir nicht vorstellen kann dass die die probleme verursacht bin ich jetzt am rätseln ob ich nicht die router firewall ausschalten sollte.

also jetzt meine eigentliche frage: kann ich die routerfirewall ohne bedenken ausschalten wenn ich die windows firewall weiterhin laufen lasse oder bin ich dann nicht mehr gegen angriffe aus dem WWWeb gerüstet?^^


----------



## riedochs (29. August 2009)

Die lags der Mitspieler koennten mit deinem Upload zu tun haben. Die Routerfirewall koennetst du abschalten. Allerdings kenne ich bisher nur Router die beim Abschalten der Firewall nur noch als Modem funktionieren und nicht mehr als Router.


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (29. August 2009)

Hast du mal versucht, UPnP zu aktivieren?


----------



## riedochs (29. August 2009)

GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> Hast du mal versucht, UPnP zu aktivieren?



Blos nicht. Diese Unheil ist mit einer der groessten Sicherheitsrisiken die es gibt.


----------



## Weini123 (29. August 2009)

ich hab grad mal den internet speedtest von "speedtest.net" gemacht

Resultat:
Download: 5.98 Mb/s
Upload: 0,62 Mb/s
Ping: 20ms

Ist das mit dem Upload in ordnung oder is das zu wenig?


----------



## K3n$! (29. August 2009)

Wieviele Leute sind denn auf deinem gehosteten Server ?


----------



## Webstyler (29. August 2009)

Die laggst tretten bei den auf weil sie ja über das Internetconnecten und ja über Knotenpunkte dahin connecten, du connectest ja direkt auf den Server daher wirst du der letzte sein der laggs bemerken wird.

Die Routerfirewall kann man je nach Modell und Version sehr gut auf jedes bedürfnis anpassen ausser natürlich die sch*** Teil von T-Doof.

MfG

Webstyler


----------



## rebel4life (29. August 2009)

Ein Router stellt automatisch eine Firewall dar. Nur wenn man alle Ports weiterleitet, wird diese Firewall umgangen, aber sie besteht immer noch. Nennt sich NAT.


----------



## midnight (29. August 2009)

Also ich denke nicht, dass das an der Firewall liegt. Und schon garnicht an der des Routers. Wie bereits gesagt, existiert eine Art "natürliche" Firewall, einfach aufgrund der Funktionsweise des Routers.

Einige Router bieten aber eine DMZ an, das ist eine demilitarisierte Zone. Da werden (ganzt einfach und ja, etwas falsch...) alle eingehenden Anfragen hingeleitet, mit denen der Router nichts anfangen kann, also die, die sonst von der Firewall abgefangen werden. Da kannst du deinen Rechner gern mal probeweise reinstellen, aber helfen wirds dir vermutlich nicht.

so far


----------



## K3n$! (30. August 2009)

rebel4life schrieb:


> Ein Router stellt automatisch eine Firewall dar. Nur wenn man alle Ports weiterleitet, wird diese Firewall umgangen, aber sie besteht immer noch. Nennt sich NAT.



Also bei mir kann ich auch "NAT" ausschalten, aber ob das so gut ist, ich weiß ja nicht 


Greetz K3n$!


----------



## Weini123 (30. August 2009)

Also schonmal im Voraus: VIELEN DANK für die vielen Antworten!!!!!!^^

Das öffnen der Ports muss ich direkt im NAT menü machen dh ich kann das nicht wirklich "ausschalten" aber die routerfirewall kann ich ausmachen da gibts einen einfachen haken den ich setzten kann. 

Auf dem Server befinden sich zwischen 10 und 12 leute (mich eingeschlossen)


----------



## Bucklew (30. August 2009)

Du solltest vielleicht noch überprüfen ob nicht durch die ausgeschaltete Firewall vielleicht das Webinterface des Routers nach außen hin offen ist. Da wäre ich sehr vorsichtig bei solchen weit verbreiteten Routern, da passiert es schnell das ne Sicherheitslücke ausgenutzt wird.


----------



## rebel4life (30. August 2009)

Wie schnell ist deine Inet Leitung? Welchen Upload hast du? Es liegt meiner Meinung nach nicht am Router sondern schlichtweg an der Leitung. Schon mal über nen Vserver nachgedacht?


----------



## Weini123 (30. August 2009)

nope Vserver is doch etwas zu viel für das was ich ihn dann im endeffekt nutzen würde. 

meine internetleistung hab ich auf seite 1 gepostet ich hab die werte mal verglichen und ich muss sagen das is eigentlich alles im avg bereich.


----------



## rebel4life (30. August 2009)

Upload: 0,62 Mb/s

Mensch, da war ich ganz schön blind.^^

Das wird das Problem sein. Ruckelt es auch, wenn jemand mit einer schnelleren Leitung hostet? 0,62MB/s sind halt einfach zu wenig. 

Hast du einen Bekannten mit einer schnelleren Leitung? Dann einfach mal mit seinem Router schauen ob es hakt, wenn es da geht, dann deinen anschließen, wenn es dann hakt, stimmt etwas am Router nicht.


----------



## Weini123 (30. August 2009)

Also ich hab jetzt mal die Firewall ausgemacht und ein Spiel geöffnet leider ohne erfolg

aber trotzdem danke an alle die mir mit Ratschlägen zur Seite gestanden haben PCGH-Forenleute ftw!^^


----------



## Weini123 (30. August 2009)

@ rebel4life sry hab deinen post völlig übersehen xD

das wär noch eine möglichkeit dass ich mal einen anderen router ausprobiere. desweiteren hab ich in einem forum gelesen, dass provider für einen kleinen aufpreis die uploadraten erhöhen ich glaub ich werd da mal bei arcor nachfragen in dem forum gabs einen bei t-online der 2 euro dafür im monat mehr zahlen muss ob da was dran is


----------

